# $1000 Wheels Christmas Giveaway



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Christmas comes early for all the car junkies that follow CARiD!

This year CARiD is giving away a set of wheels of your choice worth $1000!

To become a lucky winner, you must Like CARiD Facebook Page and comment on the post letting us know what car you’re going to put on a new set of wheels!

A winner will be chosen at random from all eligible entrants and announced on 12/25/13.

Wish you good luck in our sweeps and be full of Christmas spirit! 

*Click on the picture to Like the post and participate.*


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We're so happy to announce our wheels giveaway winner! After filtering through numerous entries, the winner has been chosen. And the prize goes to Matthew Szalaj! Congratulations Matthew! Thanks to all the people who followed CARiD and left the comments! Have happy holidays and stay tuned!


----------

